# Creaking F5



## o-rengas (Jul 24, 2008)

My Felt F5 -11 has given me pleasent ride during spring and summer in Finnish country
roads and it has about 2000 km life behind. But now it has started creak like mad.
It creaks worst when I sit on saddle and put force to the cranks. 

Today i will start to solve the problem. The seat post is hardly the problem, because
it is tighten enough. My guesses are a) bb bearings b) loose chainring bolts c) loose
cassette d) dry/loose head set. Has someone had silmilar problem ?


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

Add dirty/worn cleats to your list.


----------



## Tango45 (Mar 18, 2011)

I had the same problem early in my bike's life (same bike as yours). If I remember correctly, there was something that wasn't lubricated properly. I took it to the shop (it was within the first three months/1000 miles) and they lubed something, but I don't remember what. Have you had it tuned up at all lately? I'd focus on the headset and bottom bracket areas. That creaking really echoes inside the cf frame, eh?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the same bike. It recently went to the shop for a major overhaul. I've logged nearly 6000 miles so it got new cables, chain, tape and a few other tidbits. I was also hearing that crackling noise under load. They removed, relubed, and reinstalled the bottom bracket, and now the noise is gone. They also checked the headset, and other contact points but I suspect the noise was coming from the BB.


----------



## o-rengas (Jul 24, 2008)

I was sure, when I found out that cranksset bolt was totally loose, that it is the reason for creaking
During typical weekday evening ride i noticed right away i was wrong. 
After the ride I checked the cassette, which was little bit loose. I cleaned the sprocket and reinstalled
cassette. I cleaned pedals and reinstalled with grease. I took crankset off and cleaned it and reinstalled
with grease on axle. The bearings were fine. After that i checked every bolt on F5.

Next ride will tell me, that was my service work success or not.

Yippii, Home mechanic was succesful, the creak has gone away.


----------

